# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kerkoj nje hotel ne korfuz.

## drague

nuk kam qene asnjehere ne Greqi.

nqs. ka ndonje forumist qe jeton ne Korfu se cmimet ne net ishin si per cuba :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

Ca periudhe?ke dhe variant dhomash me qera 25-30 euro nata.

Aquis pelekas hotel, 4-5 yllka, 2400 euro,10 net,2 adult + 2 femije,te gjitha te perfshira,ne gusht.eksperienca ime kjo.

----------


## Prudence

Arion hotel corfu, 3 yllka.90 euro nata per tre te rritur ne nje dhome,me mengjes,15 min nga qendra me kembe.

----------


## drague

> Arion hotel corfu, 3 yllka.90 euro nata per tre te rritur ne nje dhome,me mengjes,15 min nga qendra me kembe.


falemiinderit zemer.

laj thaj vet i kater

----------

